# should i just give up on making friends?



## Anthony0 (May 9, 2015)

hello all i'll try to keep this short. I don't know where to start so I'll just talk about how things are now, im really shy and extremely awkward I cant hold a conversation to save my own life, so making friends is almost impossible. also having depression doesn't help either, ive tried to make friends before but they never end well, I end up getting made fun of 90 percent of the time I hang out with them, its always like this they make fun of me, then their family or friends think its ok to make fun of me then I just get bullied all the time and this always happens to me, when I would defend myself they'd just laugh even more. I think im at a point where I should just stop trying to talk to people, but at the same time im going crazy because im always alone. what do I do here?


----------



## BloodySpade (May 8, 2015)

Sometimes you gotta laugh at yourself. But then again...You could try to find people who are just as lonely as you. Find the loneliest person you know and befriend them. If nothing else--just hang out on the net and go to chat rooms and talk to people, That's what I do.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, i don't think so. You might be going through a hard time now, but it might change later on. If you stop trying i have a feeling your situation will become worse, after all socializing is important.
And i'm very sorry your getting bullied. Remember they are just extremely simple minded people who bullies others to make themselves feel better. 
I wish you luck with your situation! Not easy, but don't give up.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm trying to get used to the fact that I may never be able to have friends. I got to find happiness in isolation.... It's not easy I will tell you that.


----------



## jakester13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Never give up. I think you will find some friends when your least expect it.

Just find what you are interested in and there will be people who like what you like and will like you for you.


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

Anthony0 said:


> hello all i'll try to keep this short. I don't know where to start so I'll just talk about how things are now, im really shy and extremely awkward I cant hold a conversation to save my own life, so making friends is almost impossible. also having depression doesn't help either, ive tried to make friends before but they never end well, I end up getting made fun of 90 percent of the time I hang out with them, its always like this they make fun of me, then their family or friends think its ok to make fun of me then I just get bullied all the time and this always happens to me, when I would defend myself they'd just laugh even more. I think im at a point where I should just stop trying to talk to people, but at the same time im going crazy because im always alone. what do I do here?


Urgh that makes me so mad :mum you poor thing I totally understand you. Its so awful. If it makes you feel better friendships don't have to be in physical form, you can make friends on here. I hope you aren't hanging around anyone like that anymore. Please don;t give up on making friends and those ex-friends of yours is pure poison :squeeze


----------



## ChrispyLamb (May 10, 2015)

I haven't really been made fun of. I mean, yeah people around me would kind of laugh at my awkwardness, but it's not directed at making fun of me and I sort of laugh too.

The problem with me and why I'm kind of giving up (which is why I made an account) is whenever I find a friend (only like 3 so far), I end up kind of boring them I guess and they hang out with other friends. OR I get annoyed by some of their characteristics and I kind of want to distance myself just a little (I'm *super *irritable). Am I being selfish for wanting a _best friend_ and not just a regular friend?


----------



## Anthony0 (May 9, 2015)

littlecupcake said:


> Urgh that makes me so mad :mum you poor thing I totally understand you. Its so awful. If it makes you feel better friendships don't have to be in physical form, you can make friends on here. I hope you aren't hanging around anyone like that anymore. Please don;t give up on making friends and those ex-friends of yours is pure poison :squeeze


how do I make friends here though? sorry for asking  I really don't know how (yes im that weird )


----------



## Anthony0 (May 9, 2015)

ChrispyLamb said:


> I haven't really been made fun of. I mean, yeah people around me would kind of laugh at my awkwardness, but it's not directed at making fun of me and I sort of laugh too.
> 
> The problem with me and why I'm kind of giving up (which is why I made an account) is whenever I find a friend (only like 3 so far), I end up kind of boring them I guess and they hang out with other friends. OR I get annoyed by some of their characteristics and I kind of want to distance myself just a little (I'm *super *irritable). Am I being selfish for wanting a _best friend_ and not just a regular friend?


same here I bore almost everyone I meet :cry


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

Anthony0 said:


> how do I make friends here though? sorry for asking  I really don't know how (yes im that weird )


Truth be told here. I gotta say this and this is only my own opinion and please to anyone reading this no insults or judgments, please and thanks. You should ask for a friend request and please don't be discouraged with any rejections on here or take them too personally. You can message them and say "Hi" and stuff. Would you like to befriend me by the way?, well if you want to no pressure


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Probably should. Some people just aren't fated to be accepted by anyone.


----------



## Anthony0 (May 9, 2015)

littlecupcake said:


> Truth be told here. I gotta say this and this is only my own opinion and please to anyone reading this no insults or judgments, please and thanks. You should ask for a friend request and please don't be discouraged with any rejections on here or take them too personally. You can message them and say "Hi" and stuff. Would you like to befriend me by the way?, well if you want to no pressure


ah interesting, but im still nervous though. wait friends with me?


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

Anthony0 said:


> ah interesting, but im still nervous though. wait friends with me?


Sure of course


----------



## Anthony0 (May 9, 2015)

littlecupcake said:


> Sure of course


yes lets be buddies


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't quit on trying to find a friend, you will find one eventually that actually wants to be friends with you.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

The people who make fun of you are dicks, it's not important what they say about you. Just keep yourself open for new people you meet, you'll find some nice friends eventually if you keep looking.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Sounds like the ppl you're "friends" with aren't really friends at all keep trying to make friends cuz if you don't I'm afraid it'll get worse so don't give up cuz there's always ppl who'll eventually be friends and accept you for you socialize with new ppl and ask questions or start a simple conversation and maintain it that's what I do I'm considered a social type of person who loves to socialize with ppl like you so anytime you want to chat with me I'll always be there 

Good luck and hope you can make new friends who won't make fun of you like that ☺


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's the same **** that happen to me.


----------



## NaomiLily (May 19, 2015)

Me too... It sucks butt :sigh

I have a theory, that if you were targeted in anyway as a child, you're marked for life as being vulnerable and people find it super easy to lash out on you. Especially if you don't get mad and stand your ground, or if you just laugh it off. That's how I am, until I reach a certain point. But usually by then it doesn't matter, because they already feel so comfortable with doing it. The only way to get it to stop is to put people like that behind you and leave them. And when you meet someone new, look out for red flags, any small sign that reminds you of your old "friends". And if they rub you the wrong way too, leave them too. Find people who are actually loving and caring! Give yourself the respect and love that you deserve! <3

If you ever need anyone to talk to, please message me. I would love to have more like-minded people to talk to


----------

